# Where to go for OO?



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm an American fellow pulling together the pieces for an English layout. The idea is a former SR-operated branch, turned over to private operators (shades of Titfield Thunderbolt, haha)

I've already got my motive power - a BR-era T9 Greyhound from Hornby. I've been able to find a small oil tanker and a seven plank wagon, again both from Hornby, but where else can I look besides Hornby? I'd like to find a few more varied freight wagons and the selection seems to be limited. 

Looking to put together a mixed goods train that would originate at a large terminal/port city and go up to a small town to keep it supplied. Break bulk type of stuff. I'll also need to pull together a few small coaches for the passenger run. 

Thoughts? I'm sure I'm missing something obvious here.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

ebay.com.au (theres a few aussies that could help ypu put for postage i'm sure)

or probably more relevant
ebay.co.uk

look for bulk lots or multiple items from same seller, and get shipped directly to you


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ebay is my source for most, www.modelrailwayloft.co.uk is another place to go too, they are out of stock on some items but they are easy to work with and when I ordered my class 31 I did that on a wednsday and had it the following monday so I had it with in 5 days (post does not run on sunday so technicially 4 days) so I definatly plan to buy from them again. heres the 31 I got from them with DCC and sound, so im pretty pleased with there service, and they are quite helpful!!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Hail Britannia, Britannia Rules the Rails!*

I'm blessed that there's a smattering of the Union Jack, on a regular basis at my Local Train Shop (and I'm generally the only chap who'll buy Liz's Locomotives! - ). So power to the British, full steam ahead, God save the Queen, and keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

There is only 1 hornby retailer in the US that i know of and it is here in my home town of Eau Claire, WI. this is there website http://www.modeltrainclassics.com/


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Finding UK prototype stuff on this side of the pond can be a challenge, but I find it part of the enjoyment. Finding a locomotive or wagon amoungst all the USA prototype stuff is always exciting to me. Usualy the dealer is glad to see it go and gives one a good price on the model. But, I also watch auctions from a couple major hobby shops in the UK that ship stateside. I just scorred a nice powered/dummy set of Lima Intercity 125 HST's for a keen price. Couldnt seem to come up with a clean pair stateside, most all were beat up. I have gone British in my outdoor line(16mm live steam), drive a Land Rover Discovery 1, so now its time to rebuild my small indoor layout to OO scale. I believe we also have Britiania models out of Canada as a source for UK trains on our side of the Atlantic, along with Ebay. Just search out the larger name brands, Bachmann Branchlines, Lima, Joeff, Mainline ect. The models are out there. Cheers Mike


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

thx712517 said:


> I'm an American fellow pulling together the pieces for an English layout. The idea is a former SR-operated branch, turned over to private operators (shades of Titfield Thunderbolt, haha)
> 
> I've already got my motive power - a BR-era T9 Greyhound from Hornby. I've been able to find a small oil tanker and a seven plank wagon, again both from Hornby, but where else can I look besides Hornby? I'd like to find a few more varied freight wagons and the selection seems to be limited.
> 
> ...


The T9 is a thing of beauty - Victorian Engineering Art 
If you are looking for other manufacturers of UK rolling stock, check out Bachmanns 'Branchline' range and also Dapol.
http://www.bachmann.co.uk/branchline.php
http://www.dapol.co.uk/
In addition there are a plethora of small manufacturers making kits and parts. If there is something specific that you cannot get in the States, let me know and I will see what I can find.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

I've bought a few things from this shop in the UK, the prices are also pretty good and delivery was pretty fast. You can check it out:

http://www.ehattons.com/StockDetail.aspx?SID=26482


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

as for my OO collection I almost have a 3:1 engine ratio...most of my stock is OO, I have a small smattering of US stock, but I want to run mostly the OO, but my RR is a US/German/UK mix, with a start up that relocated to the US/UK and got help from the allies during WW2 and helped them with any thing they could...


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

Since OO is so hard to come by in the States, or it is very expensive for the shipping on ebay.uk. I was wondering if anybody ever considered buying some Thomas Trains by Bachmann and custom painting them or something similar. Bachmann Thomas is essentially OO gauge right?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I've ordered from the following with good results:

http://www.hornby.com/
http://www.ontracks.co.uk/


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have speet around $750 with http://www.ajmrailways.com/
i bought; i jinty, a L1 thompson a, a C&R pug, a 2721 pannier, a 04 thompson , nrm Flying scotsmann and tons of cars. i live in california and it take a bout a week to get to me


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

I use http://www.ebay.co.uk/ for most if not all of my second hand OO gauge purchases. Just buy from one the larger sellers and they should ship to the USA no problem. I buy from these ebay stores "amandajane-railways"; "PSR Model Trains"; "Peters Spares Model Railways Ltd". Shipping is usually 7 to 10 business days. What I do is before I buy a second hand locomotive, I go to http://www.hornbyguide.com/default.asp and look up the loco that I want to buy from ebay and see what years it was made and specifically I look up the hornby service sheet and see what motor that it uses. I try to buy mainly locos with the X03/ X04 motor as it is so easy to repair. Some of the Hornby locos from the 90's till now, use special motors that are very hard to get a replacement for. Such as the M1309 which is a cheap motor but hard to get a replacement. I also buy old vintage 70's and 80's era catalogs from Hornby and those have helped me in my searches. 

Here are some sites that I visit regularly
https://railsofsheffield.com/default.aspx
http://www.ehattons.com/
http://www.ebay.co.uk/
http://www.hornby-railway-trains.co.uk/index.html
http://www.hornbyguide.com/default.asp
http://www.tri-angrailways.org.uk/


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

have a stuff for sale and imin california what are you looking for?


----------

